# how to age a trailer???



## Stinkbomb (19 January 2008)

Anyone know how how to get the manufacture date for an Ifor Williams trailer??

There is a month and year on my wheels is this it???


----------



## Law (19 January 2008)

I phoned Ifor Williams and I'm pretty sure they were able to tell me from the registration/ID number.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I phoned to register me as the new owner and they checked back to see who the original owner was, I knew who it was as I was the second owner


----------



## ExRacers (19 January 2008)

Pretty sure you can tell from the serial number plate......but i stand to be corrected ???!!!


----------



## PennyJ (19 January 2008)

The month and year stamped on the wheels helps date it approximately, but I think you'd need to phone them and give them the serial number to get the exact date.  I've got 4 wheels dated 11-97 and 1 dated 03-98.


----------



## SpruceRI (19 January 2008)

Or ask a dealer. They can often tell if you describe the interior fittings.

My dealer could tell that mine was manufactured more than 15yrs ago based on the type of rubber mats, and the shape of the mud guards!


----------

